# Is It Possible For Someone To Diagnose My Plant Turning White?



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Ive included a couple pictures of the plant. I forgot the name of it? But my LPS said it was the strain that didnt fall to pieces like other look alikes? Im not 100% sure what he's talking about?
But anyway, The plants been in the tank for about 2 weeks now. As soon as I dosed some liquid ferts in the tank after a good waterchange (couple days ago) The plant started to grow the new Nice Bright Sections on top, But in the last couple days Ive noticed some of the plant is turning white! It looks like bones!! EEK!
I has hopeing someone could tell me, or help me figure out what would cause this. Non of the other plants are turning white!
Thanks again for all the great help everyone!
Im learning so much from you guys!


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

It has happened to me once a long time back when I had no way of testing my water quality. So don't take my answer without a pinch of salt.

The water that I was using at that time came from a rock pool and was mostly collected rain water with some runoff water. The water was soft and I believe lacked calcium. So I would ask you to test the hardness of your tank water and if you find it soft, dose with calcium and magnesium mix 5:1 to raise the hardness.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

I have had plants like that melt from excel OD for algae treatment, but without tank specks and water parameters and light level with the duration all you could do is guess. Also what you put in the tank and how much would be so helpful.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

Parts of the plant are dying, that's all. 

New plants often take a while to acclimate to a new environment. Wait a few weeks to see what happens, or cut off the growing portion and replant it.

Bill


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Probably a myriophyllum spp. from the look of it. 

Your whitening tells me that those leaves aren't getting pumped full of chlorophyll. I'm going to guess severe iron deficiency off the top of my head; myrios are so fine leaved that they might not show the yellowing much given how close each leaf should be to a central vein. Might be something else though.

As I look around your tank I'm seeing algae and mild deficiencies. What does your fert dosing look like? Lighting/CO2?

-Philosophos


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Many more tank details please.

It's a _Limnophila_.


----------

